# Halloween party games? Ideas? Thoughts?



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm thinking of putting together a halloween fun day at the barn for all us boarders and possibly a few friends. We don't have a huge outdoor eventing arena so it'll be limited. I'm trying to put together a few ideas of games we could play that won't cost an arm and a leg to put together. Little prizes and goodie bags will be put together with *cough* dollar store treats and tack store sale racks. 
I won't be participating of course but my friends are welcome to dressing up and playing with my horses if they want. 

Here's some of my ideas. 
Best costume : first place gets a certificate for best costume and goodie bag, second gets a good bag with human and horse treats, third place gets horse treats. 

Bobbing for apples and dunking for carrots: Horses can either grab a bobbing apple chunk or dunk their noses to get the carrots at the bottom (sammy will submerge his whole head to get a carrot if he has to silly boy)

Phone book race: Two markers about 30 feet away from each other. The judge tells you a phone book number and you get to the phone book as fast as you can, rip out the page and come back to the judge as fast as you can. Timing shows your placing. You can either ride your horse or hand lead them. Prizes will be goody bags. 

Ride a buck: Bareback class. Ride with a dollar placed someone on your person while you're told to do different things and if you're the last person with a dollar you get all the fallen dollars. 

Flags: You have pairs of people on horseback. Each person holds one end of a ribbon/bandana/longer piece of fabric. You're told to walk, trot, turn, back. The goal is to not let go! Prizes are goody bags.

And a maze: Make it through poles and other obsticals while being timed. Knocking things over will add a second onto your time as will refusals and what not. Very simple. goody bag prizes. 


It would be from 11am-4pm

Haven't figured out food but there will be a snack and beverage table. 

Any ideas on other games? I'd like to put a big list together and then my trainer and I will go through and pick and choose.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

We do a huge halloween obstacle course every year at our barn.

We dress up all sorts of crazy things as scary things, like mattress, walking past a spooky ghost machine, a scary dressed up sheep, walking through hanging plastic strips.

The best one - horse bobbing for apples. That is so hilarious! Solon does so great. Just dump a bunch of apples into the water tub and let them go at it.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

I have the obstacle course and bobbing for apples on the list. Not sure what we'll use for the obstacle course though since we don't have a lot of things at our disposal. I'm sure I could find stuff though.
I emailed one of the barn moms to see if she'd be willing to help. She's always coming up with fun ideas so I'm sure she could pull a bunch of stuff together for a good obstacle course.


----------

